# Deck I am working on



## jr.painting

Just thought I would post some pictures of a deck I am painting.

I am using Super paint Deep Base from SW.

These are just the before shots. I will be finishing the deck tomorrow.


----------



## plainpainter

paint on a deck - what a nightmare, absolute taboo! Look at me talking - I painted a deck a couple of weeks ago - but it was already painted, nothing else you can really do once that booboo is made.


----------



## timhag

jr.painting said:


> Just thought I would post some pictures of a deck I am painting.
> 
> .


 Painting?????


----------



## Faron79

*Eeeeuuwww!*

Who in G*ds name decided on those spindles ...YUCK!

Paintin' looks good though!

Faron


----------



## tsunamicontract

timhag said:


> Painting?????


with super paint too. Hope you don't paint the horizontals with super paint. It definitely is not rated for that. Might be a good job for solid color acrylic stain. What are you priming with?


----------



## jr.painting

timhag said:


> Painting?????



Yea I am painting. Not my first choice, but there's nothing you can since it was already painted once and the homer wanted it to be painted again.



> Who in G*ds name decided on those spindles ...YUCK!
> 
> Paintin' looks good though!
> 
> Faron


Not me, there really not the bad, I don't like the end grain on them but o well.



> with super paint too. Hope you don't paint the horizontals with super paint. It definitely is not rated for that. Might be a good job for solid color acrylic stain. What are you priming with?


Yeah I am painting the horizontals, not much I can since they have been painted before. Priming who primes, LOL. I am using a PrepRitr ProBlock B51 series from SW. Best primer I think.


----------



## MAK-Deco

jr.painting said:


> Yea I am painting. Not my first choice, but there's nothing you can since it was already painted once and the homer wanted it to be painted again.
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, there really not the bad, I don't like the end grain on them but o well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I am painting the horizontals, not much I can since they have been painted before. Priming who primes, LOL. I am using a PrepRitr ProBlock B51 series from SW. Best primer I think.


Well since your doing the horizontals why Super Paint? Oil Prime and solid color decking stain... It would hold up better than paint which is not meant to be walked on.


----------



## PVPainter

Jr, Just from looking at your pics I think that you might be mistaken about the deck being previously painted. If your thinking thats the case because the HO provided a can, maybe it was from the spindles? Anyways, the way that the deck has worn gives no evidence of painted surface, to me anyways. If it was me, I would go solid oil all the way. Even if the super paint was rated for horizontals your still not going to get the longevity from a paint (any paint) that you will from a solid oil stain.

If I am wrong, and it was painted, you might want to consider stripping and sanding. It's not a big deck and it looks to be in good condition, so if warranty is something you pride yourself on, take the hit now and prep it right. Otherwise chances are you will go back every year for the next 3 years to spot scrape some pealing areas, until you cant take another ing call from that HO and decide to just strip it, and get them out of your hair forever.


----------



## PVPainter

I was just thinking about it, you asked a question about how to get stain from a deck off of vinyl siding right?? Was this the house?


----------



## tsunamicontract

PVPainter said:


> Jr, Just from looking at your pics I think that you might be mistaken about the deck being previously painted. If your thinking thats the case because the HO provided a can, maybe it was from the spindles? Anyways, the way that the deck has worn gives no evidence of painted surface, to me anyways. If it was me, I would go solid oil all the way. Even if the super paint was rated for horizontals your still not going to get the longevity from a paint (any paint) that you will from a solid oil stain.


Is this the deck you were asking on how to remove *stain* spots from vinyl? Seriously though, it is not too late, switch to solid color stains (if they do not have pets that use the deck then waterbased is fine) you can get it in the same color as the super paint, they will never know the difference except their deck will not fail and they will think you are a great painter. Super paint not only can not be walked on, but it also can not have standing water on it. Stain can take both of those.


----------



## timhag

PVPainter said:


> Anyways, the way that the deck has worn gives no evidence of painted surface, to me anyways. .


Me too, also looks like a semi transparent. Another question, Is that treated lumber?


----------



## Thomas Painting

Isn't that extension ladder set up backwards?


----------



## MAK-Deco

Thomas Painting said:


> Isn't that extension ladder set up backwards?


I see a lot of guys do that, not sure why looks uncomfortable...


----------



## Thomas Painting

MAK-Deco said:


> I see a lot of guys do that, not sure why looks uncomfortable...


That's a pure HO move there. A painter would know which way the ladder goes.


----------



## TooledUp

PVPainter said:


> Jr, Just from looking at your pics I think that you might be mistaken about the deck being previously painted.


None of it looks painted to me either. You can see the knots and grain in the timber.

And yeah those ladders are all wrong. I wouldn't risk my neck on a ladder that way around. The bottom hooks aren't made to take that sort of strain.


----------



## MAK-Deco

Thomas Painting said:


> That's a pure HO move there. A painter would know which way the ladder goes.


or an inexperienced painter


----------



## jr.painting

Yes this is the house that I was talking about removing the stain on the house. I have tried everything on this house the color is being removed along with the stain. So I guess the stain stays. 

Ho wants paint on the deck for one reason only, there moving so they don't want to much money stuck into it. Just want it to look nice for the sale. Easy money there.

The deck was never painted before(sorry If I said that), the deck was stained before and most of the stain is gone from the upper half. Also, yes most of the lumber is treated.

Ok, so you think my ladder is backwards, nop its not. I think I might have put it back together wrong when I ran it to it with my snowmobile a few back. But the ladder works fine and again its not backwards.


----------



## jr.painting

Here is a progress picture i took early this morning. I am much farther now.

The paint is dark. Just thought I would say that. The light stain is history.


----------



## timhag

jr.painting said:


> I think I might have put it back together wrong when I ran it to it with my snowmobile a few back.


 This time of year? I don't know bout you jr. Yous begining to make me think funny stuff bout you.


----------



## timhag

Hmmmm, you stated it was painted and then said it wasn't painted. What is it brother? You have your ladder put together wrong because you ran it over with a snowmobile in the beginning months of sept. You have me thinking bout you brother?


----------



## jr.painting

No no, few years back in the winter. Sorry for the confusion. I lost my brakes and the ladder was laying down in the garage and I hit, so I had pull it apart to fix it.

Also, "The deck was never painted before(sorry If I said that), the deck was stained before and most of the stain is gone from the upper half. Also, yes most of the lumber is treated."

This is what I said. Quoted myself.


----------



## timhag

jr.painting said:


> No no, few years back in the winter. Sorry for the confusion. I lost my brakes and the ladder was laying down in the garage and I hit, so I had pull it apart to fix it.
> 
> .


I got my shovel out because the sh*t is getting deeper brother. You mean to tell me that this happened a few winters ago and you still haven't put your ladder together properly? Don't know bout you.:no:


----------



## jr.painting

My ladder is fine. Not sure what's bothering you about it. You use yours and I will use mine.

Ok were starting to get off topic. This is not a ladder topic.


----------



## vermontpainter

jr.painting said:


> Ho wants paint on the deck for one reason only, there moving so they don't want to much money stuck into it. Just want it to look nice for the sale. Easy money there.


Is there a difference in cost to apply stain versus paint on a deck? Dont you think stain would have left the new homeowner with something that will hold up for alot longer?


----------



## TooledUp

timhag said:


> Hmmmm, you stated it was painted and then said it wasn't painted. What is it brother? You have your ladder put together wrong because you ran it over with a snowmobile in the beginning months of sept. You have me thinking bout you brother?


I'm confused too mate.

jr. You did say paint - You said there aint much you can do coz homer wanted paint coz it was painted before. Now it's stain. How can you get mixed up between paint and stain?

How can you put a ladder back together backwards? 

Have you got any relatives named sev?


----------



## timhag

jr.painting said:


> My ladder is fine. Not sure what's bothering you about it. You use yours and I will use mine.
> 
> Ok were starting to get off topic. This is not a ladder topic.


You changed the topic due to your inconsistencies my brother. Just got me wondering about you is all. You are all over the place, this is called the weed and seed method. Ride it thru and you'll be fine. Just trying to understand whats going on with you.


----------



## timhag

vermontpainter said:


> Is there a difference in cost to apply stain versus paint on a deck? Dont you think stain would have left the new homeowner with something that will hold up for alot longer?


Seems as tho they want something slapped on just for the sale. Bet my house I no longer have that the paint will be peeling by the end of Nov.


----------



## timhag

TooledUp said:


> How can you get mixed up between paint and stain?
> 
> ?


Exactly, true professional would know the difference from 30 feet away.


----------



## jr.painting

Sorry for confusing you all, I meant stain at the beginning. My bad. Mistakes happen.

Also who is sev?? Just wondering.

Ver, stain is probably more and lasts a lot longer (I do agree), but the HO wanted paint, there was no changing the mind.


----------



## vermontpainter

timhag said:


> Seems as tho they want something slapped on just for the sale. Bet my house I no longer have that the paint will be peeling by the end of Nov.


Thats where I am confused...wouldnt it be just as easy (and the correct application) to slap on a coat of stain?

To call it "easy money" is short term thinking. A painter should be trying to do a good job and leaving his card behind. The new homeowner will likely want all new wall colors inside at some point. Will they use the guy who painted the deck that didnt last 3 months?


----------



## timhag

vermontpainter said:


> Thats where I am confused...wouldnt it be just as easy (and the correct application) to slap on a coat of stain?
> 
> To call it "easy money" is short term thinking. A painter should be trying to do a good job and leaving his card behind. The new homeowner will likely want all new wall colors inside at some point. Will they use the guy who painted the deck that didnt last 3 months?


Also, as a professional, one would explain whats gonna happen in a few months. I would have and have in the past walked away from jobs like this.


----------



## timhag

*Paint on treaded lumber won't work, I would never do it.*


----------



## jr.painting

I agree, I would prefer stain to. I also doing my best, not sure why I would not do my best when there are other HO's watch me work.

I really do hate painting decks. I would prefer a nice light stain on the rails and spindals and a sealer on the floor


----------



## timhag

jr.painting said:


> not sure why I would not do my best when there are other HO's watch me work.


Well, you just screwed yourself out of future work. They're gonna see that peeling in very soon my inexperienced brother. Why would you not ask here first if not sure? We would of led you down the right path.


----------



## jr.painting

I would have asked but the job started to soon so I never got time to ask here. O well, can't say I didn't try.


----------



## MAK-Deco

If there moving, solid stain prolly wouldn't cost more then super paint and it would of look like a stain deck.. not a painted deck... your labor shouldn't of been different if you used solid..


----------



## TooledUp

jr.painting said:


> Sorry for confusing you all, I meant stain at the beginning. My bad. Mistakes happen.


 
What you actually said was:



jr.painting said:


> Yea I am painting. Not my first choice, but there's nothing you can since *it was already painted once and the homer wanted it to be painted again*.


That's the confusing bit. You said he wanted it painted again because it's already been painted. Are you sure you don't mean he wanted it *stained* again because it'd already been *stained?*


----------



## vermontpainter

MAK-Deco said:


> If there moving, solid stain prolly wouldn't cost more then super paint and it would of look like a stain deck.. not a painted deck... your labor shouldn't of been different if you used solid..


Or a semi solid like Cabot, still a one coat recommended application...


----------



## timhag

jr.painting said:


> I would have asked but the job started to soon so I never got time to ask here. O well, can't say I didn't try.


I'll give you my phone number if you ever need advise on anything you can call, hows that for helping others....huh?


----------



## MAK-Deco

vermontpainter said:


> Or a semi solid like Cabot, still a one coat recommended application...


yes thats fine too, my point is it didn't have to be paint he is not saving anything by doing the paint... 

This thread is like being in the twilight zone!


----------



## timhag

MAK-Deco said:


> yes thats fine too, my point is it didn't have to be paint he is not saving anything by doing the paint...
> 
> This thread is like being in the twilight zone!


MAK, you hit the head on the nail. I had to call him on it. Wasn't trying to bust his balls, just trying to see what goes on in his head.


----------



## vermontpainter

jr.painting said:


> Ver, stain is probably more
> 
> :no:
> 
> and lasts a lot longer (I do agree),
> 
> :yes:
> 
> but the HO wanted paint, there was no changing the mind
> 
> A simple explanation that there would be no siginficant cost difference to do a stain over stain and have a longer lasting result would not be that difficult to achieve. You are the professional painter...it is your responsibility to educate homeowners sometimes.


----------



## DeanV

Since you mentioned primer and paint in the original thread, it would actually be cheaper for the HO to have you use the appropriate stain products that are one coat application.

For the backward ladder, I did see a 16' cheap aluminum ladder before that was backwards from all other ladders. It appeared to be designed that way.


----------



## Wing 54

Match SW Woodscapes for the railing and Decscapes for the deck. Give the homeowner a one price bid for material and labor and make him happy that way.

If it was paint on that floor, I'd say thank you very much Mr. HO, but I've got another job to go to.

TC was right what he said about Super Paint.


----------



## NEPS.US

Thomas Painting said:


> Isn't that extension ladder set up backwards?


:blink:


----------



## NEPS.US

I bet you charged $500 bucks to do that deck.


----------



## tsunamicontract

well at least we found out why this guys ladder was put together backwards, he used super paint instead of stain, and things that priming and painting a deck is going to be cheaper than staining it. Its just Sev.


----------



## timhag

tsunamicontract said:


> well at least we found out why this guys ladder was put together backwards, he used super paint instead of stain, and things that priming and painting a deck is going to be cheaper than staining it. Its just Sev.


LMAO. You are good tsun, I forgot about this one. Damn, it never dawned on me that this was Sev. WOW, what a find. :thumbsup:


----------



## tsunamicontract

how do you think i pieced it together? This, combined with the fact that EVERYONE tried to help the new guy, and he just wouldn't take it. Just like last time. And the thread about roller cover cleaners where the typing was atrocious and the drywall repair thread that we called him out on. The only thing this thread is missing the can of behr (oh thats right its sitting on your deck photo . . . )


----------



## JNLP

I all makes sense now. We can all sleep well knowing there aren't two of them out there. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter

Yah we got snookered on that one. Thanks Tsun for hauling it out.


----------



## MAK-Deco

Yeah it does make sense for sure! its prolly his house... Has to sell not enough side work going on???


----------



## tsunamicontract

IDK, at Sev's paint for pocket change prices I would think he would be booked solid.


----------



## JNLP

Sev... Bad knews for you buddy... It's about your latter... :whistling2:
You didn't put it back together backwards. Actually the guide rails don't allow you. Instead, you set it up backwards. :laughing:


----------



## timhag

And I don't believe you have a snowmobile.:no:


----------



## JNLP

timhag said:


> And I don't believe you have a snowmobile.:no:


Me either. I want proof. :yes:


----------



## timhag

JNLP said:


> Me either. I want proof. :yes:


Picture Please, and don't go to your friends/neighbors/cousins to snap a pic of theirs either. If you do, we will catch on just because you are Sev.


----------



## JNLP

I would like the photo to be in front of your deck you just painted here. :yes:


----------



## tsunamicontract

perhaps parked on top of your ladder.


----------



## daArch

I don't why I missed this thread when it first came around. But now that we know who it is, it is quite humorous, in a sick demented way.

MAK-deco said it's prolly his house. I absolutely agree. We know from the crap work he's doing in the kitch, that he's trying to unload the house off on some poor sucker. 

And look at the little kid toy by the sliding door - or maybe that's Sev's toy. Whatever, there's at least one infant living there. 

I think Sev is a DIY'er posing as a painter to get ideas to "freshen" up his house for unloading. He should be showed the door and have his IP banned.

Too bad there's not an honest Real Estate broker in the country that would care about his little time bomb he's trying to unload.


----------



## PinnacleResidential

Even if that ladder is put together wrong, it's backwards. This is the funniest post I ever read.

The painted floor is the worst idea I have heard in a very long time. Rethink this before you lose a client for life


----------



## timhag

PinnacleResidential said:


> Even if that ladder is put together wrong, it's backwards. This is the funniest post I ever read.
> 
> The painted floor is the worst idea I have heard in a very long time. Rethink this before you lose a client for life


He is the client, thats his house. He is already lost.


----------



## PinnacleResidential

The ladder getting run over by the snow mobile had me laughing for at least 5 minutes


----------



## daArch

PinnacleResidential said:


> The ladder getting run over by the snow mobile had me laughing for at least 5 minutes


And with the huge dent in the rung, he's still using it 

As someone said, some real cheap azz homeowner level ladders are built backward like that. I think I saw one once about 25 years ago - and then I ran over it with my Ranger - TWICE - so no one could use it :thumbup:


----------



## vermontpainter

Gadzooks.


----------



## straight_lines

I missed it the first time around.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

What the hell. Everyone else is bumping old threads.


----------



## sendit6

Flood Solid Stain. Best there is for adhesion.


----------



## Workaholic

sendit6 said:


> Flood Solid Stain. Best there is for adhesion.


Proof that you did not read the thread. :jester:


----------



## mudbone

Schmidt & Co. said:


> What the hell. Everyone else is bumping old threads.


What goes around comes around.


----------



## hotwing7

My ladder fell on my snowmobile.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

hotwing7 said:


> My ladder fell on my snowmobile.


As long as you put it together backwards you and your snowmobile will be just fine.


----------

